# Anyone in Oman?



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hope you aren't being too badly affected by Hurricane Phet. Even in Dubai we have very high winds, so must be very bad for you.

Odd that it's exactly three years to the day that Hurricane Gonu hit Oman.

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

As my work has contacts in Oman, had many a calls yesterday concerning movements and trying to get people safe. 

Hope all fared well.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Seems not as severe as the last big one with six people reported dead so far 

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Latest reports say 17 dead with a few others missing.

Cyclone Phet death toll rises - The National Newspaper

-


----------



## qatarman (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all

I've asked the site to create a tab at the top of the home page for 'OMAN'. I could do with reading and exchanging stuff with people in Oman 'cos have just been offered a contract there.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

qatarman said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've asked the site to create a tab at the top of the home page for 'OMAN'. I could do with reading and exchanging stuff with people in Oman 'cos have just been offered a contract there.


Unfortunatly this site just isnt that busy for expats in Oman. There are sites for expats there if you do a search that are quite busy.


----------



## qatarman (Apr 23, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Unfortunatly this site just isnt that busy for expats in Oman. There are sites for expats there if you do a search that are quite busy.


Thanks Jynxgirl. I'll rummage around and see what comes...


----------



## qatarman (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi All

How long does it take for a work visa to be approved by the Ministry of Manpower (Muscat)? I was thinking 3 or 4 weeks maybe...

Any ideas, or anybody here with direct experience please?


----------

